# One Stone at a time.



## tollster (Aug 23, 2013)

When ya live in Pennsylvania, you have to find a place for all these rocks. So I've managed over the years to put one at a time in a place I think it'll stay for some time.


----------



## tollster (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## tollster (Aug 23, 2013)

My Latest endeavor on some property we purchased last year:
































[url]https://sphotos-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1175359_4701530715057_1746306556_n.jpg[/url]
Still a long way to go, pass me that rock... no no, the one on the left.. LOL


----------



## rwoods (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice work. What is that - a big rat snake? I know where my next stone would get thrown ... I mean laid. Ron


----------



## cuttingintime (Aug 23, 2013)

wow, Is that your place? looks great.


----------



## tollster (Aug 24, 2013)

cuttingintime said:


> wow, Is that your place? looks great.




The first ones are at our home, and the ones with the culvert and the road are on the property nearby. I'ver been trying to cut that road all summer. Its been a long one, and there have been many a sore morning. I'm up early today so I can get a start on try to wrap the driveway wall up, or at least a few more stones put down.
Glad ya'll like em. Their good for the body and soul... for sure.


----------



## LarryRFL (Aug 24, 2013)

Beautiful work, and I know it was work. Kinda wish we had rock like that here in the middle of Florida. Have to pay for decent rocks here.


----------



## tollster (Aug 24, 2013)

Man, I am sore tonight!


----------



## diesel-lineman (Aug 31, 2013)

That looks great! What part of PA are you from?


----------



## tollster (Sep 1, 2013)

diesel-lineman said:


> That looks great! What part of PA are you from?



North Central, near Ricketts Glen State Park, and you?


----------

